# Dunhill Altamiras Cigar Review - Great mid-day smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Really nice light cigar. Construction slightly less than expected. Burn is perfect. Lots of cedar notes. Hints of leather here and there. I lik...

Read the full review here: Dunhill Altamiras Cigar Review - Great mid-day smoke


----------

